# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  آموزش جامع نصب SQL Server 2008 R2 به همراه نحوه اتصال آن در ویژوال بیسیک

## m.4.r.m

سلام دوستان در این قسمت قصد دارم آموزش جامعی رو در مورد بانک های اطلاعاتی بدم که شامل سر فصل های زیر خواهد بود :

*1- آموزش نصب SQL Server 2008 R2
2- آموزش ساخت Database , Table , View در SQL Server
3- آموزش اتصال به پایگاه داده SQL توسط ویژوال بیسیک 6
4- آموزش خواندن ، نوشتن ، حذف کردن و بروز رسانی اطلاعات در پایگاه داده توسط ویژوال بیسیک
5- آموزش فراخوانی Store Procedure های SQL در ویژوال بیسیک
6- آموزش Backup , Restore کردن پایگاه داده توسط ویژوال بیسیک
*

در ضمن تمامی آموزش ها با مثال خواهد بود . امیدوارم یک آموزش جامع باشد برای مبتدیان و حرفه ای ها .

----------


## m.4.r.m

*قسمت اول آموزش نصب SQL Server :*

یک فایل PDF که به صورت تصویری نحوه نصب SQL رو آموزش میده ، براتون اماده کردم می تونید دانلود کنید .

البته مجبور شدم در Picofile آپلود کنم . *دانلود فایل*

*ادامه دارد ....*

----------


## m.4.r.m

*2- آموزش ساخت Database , Table , View در SQL Server* :

برای ساخت دیتابیس ، جداول ، View ها در SQL می توانید به دو صورت انجام دهید

1- به صورت Query نویسی  .
2- به صورت ویزارد .


خوب میرسیم به خود آموزش برای اینکه بتونید به صورت Query دیتابیس ایجاد کنید باید مراحل زیر را که من به صورت عکس برای شما آماده کردم ام رو پیش بگیرید .

به ترتیب تصاویر باز کردن* Query , Create Database , Create Table*

البته نوشتن View بیشتر اوقات برای راحتی کار و کاهش دستورات SQL استفاده می شود که بستگی به کاربرد برنامه نویس داره و اغلب از این قسمت کمتر استفاده می شود که البته در ادامه آموزش های خودمون به همه این قسمت ها دقیق و به صورت ریز اشاره کرده و توضیح خواهیم داد . فعلا در این قسمت ما بر روی نحوه ساخت دیتابیس و جداول و .... اشاره می کنیم چون اکثر دوستان مراجعه کننده مبتدی هستند اگر از اول به صورت حرفه ای آموزش بدیم ممکن مطالب رو به صورت گنگ دریافت کنند ( البته سو تفاهم نشه ) به نظر بنده آموزش اگر قدم به قدم باشد بهتر درک خواهد شد .

*ادامه دارد ...*

----------


## m.4.r.m

*2- آموزش ساخت Database , Table , View در SQL Server :*

آموزش ساخت دیتابیس به صورت ویزارد .
در این قسمت اغلب به صورت Default بوده و فقط مسیر پایگاه داده را عوض می کنند .

----------


## m.4.r.m

*2- آموزش ساخت Database , Table , View در SQL Server :*

آموزش ساخت جدول به صورت ویزارد :


*ادامه دارد ...*

----------


## m.4.r.m

در این قسمت تقریبا قسمت SQL را تمام کردیم و از نحوه نصب تا ساخت دیتابیس و جدول رو یاد گرفتیم و قبل از اینکه وارد برنامه نویسی شده و بخواهیم نحوه اتصال به بانک و عملیات دیگر رو انجام بدیم دوست دارم تو این قسمت در مورد توضیحاتی که قبلا در بالا اشاره کردم رو به صورت مختصر توضیح بدیم و سپس نحوه استفاده از آنها در محیط برنامه نویسی را نیز یاد بگیریم .

*1- آموزش ساخت جدول همراه با قید :*

مثال : ما می خواهیم جدولی ایجاد کنیم با استفاده از قید Not Null یعنی فیلدی در جدول بسازیم که مقدار تهی نداشته باشد 

CREATE TABLE Persons
(
P_Id int NOT NULL,
LastName varchar(255) NOT NULL,
FirstName varchar(255),
Address varchar(255),
City varchar(255)
)



اگر دقت کنید فیلد p_id و LastName نمی توانند مقدار تهی یا خالی داشته باشند که در صورت تهی ماندن SQL خطا خواهد گرفت .

*2- آموزش ساخت جدول با قید Unique :*
منظور همان داشتن مقدار منحصر به فرد فیلد است که باید تکراری نباشد که شما می توانید یک یا مجموعه ای از فیلد ها رو به صورت unique در نظر بگیرید .

CREATE TABLE Persons
(
P_Id int NOT NULL UNIQUE,
LastName varchar(255) NOT NULL,
FirstName varchar(255),
Address varchar(255),
City varchar(255)
)


*3- آموزش ساخت جدول با قید Primary Key :*
یعنی جدولی بسازیم که دارای کلید اصلی باشد .

CREATE TABLE Persons
(
P_Id int NOT NULL,
LastName varchar(255) NOT NULL,
FirstName varchar(255),
Address varchar(255),
City varchar(255),
PRIMARY KEY (P_Id)
)


همان روشی است که در ویزارد بر روی فیلد کلیک کرده و دکمه کلید را فشار می دهید و در کنار فیلد شما علامت کلید به عنوان Primary Key ظاهر می شود .


*4- آموزش ساخت کلید خارجی Foreign Key :*
ساخت کلید خارجی در جدول برای داشتن ارتباط جداول با همدگیر به مثال دقت کنید در ادامه توضیح خواهم داد .

CREATE TABLE Orders
(
O_Id int NOT NULL,
OrderNo int NOT NULL,
P_Id int,
PRIMARY KEY (O_Id),
FOREIGN KEY (P_Id) REFERENCES Persons(P_Id)
)


در اینجا علاوه بر جدول Person که قبلا ساخته ایم یک جدول دیگر به نام Orders می سازیم که در خط آخر یک دستور مشاهده می کنید FOREIGN KEY (P_Id) REFERENCES Persons(P_Id)

این دستور می گوید کلید خارجی بساز از P_Id از جدول Person و مراجعه کن به جدول Person به فیلدP_Id اگر دقت کنید این فیلد P_ID هم در جدول Person هم جدول Orders وجود دارد که در جدول Person کلید اصلی و در جدول Orders کلید خارجی محسوب می شود .

*5- آموزش ساخت جدول با قید Default :*

این دستور به شما این امکان را می دهد به فیلد پیشفرض شما مقدار خاصی باشد . مثلا فیلد شهر اگر تغییر نکند توسط کاربر همان مقدار پیشفرض شما قرار خواهد گرفت .


CREATE TABLE Persons
(
P_Id int NOT NULL,
LastName varchar(255) NOT NULL,
FirstName varchar(255),
Address varchar(255),
City varchar(255) DEFAULT 'Sandnes'
)

*6- آموزش ساخت جدول با فیلد AUTO INCREMENT :*

این قابلیت در پایگاه داده Access به نام AutoNumber وجود دارد که اکثرا سوال می شود اگر بخواهیم در جدول فیلدی داشته باشیم که مثلا شماره پرسنلی خودکار افزایش داده شود چه کار کنیم . این همان جواب سوال است .

CREATE TABLE Persons
(
ID int NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
LastName varchar(255) NOT NULL,
FirstName varchar(255),
Address varchar(255),
City varchar(255),
PRIMARY KEY (ID)
)

----------


## m.4.r.m

*3- آموزش اتصال به پایگاه داده SQL توسط ویژوال بیسیک 6*

خوب دوستان در ادامه آموزش خودمون رسیدیم به مراحل کد نویسی و آموزش ارتباط ویژوال بیسیک با SQL Server ، همان طوری که اطلاع دارید طریقه اتصال به SQL به چند روش مختلف می باشد که روش اول به صورت ایستاتیک از یک مسیر ثابت ( ویزارد ) ، روش دوم به صورت پویا و آدرس دهی نسبی ( کد نویسی ) که روش دوم از چند روش مختلف تشکیل می‌شود که ما سعی می کنیم از تمامی روش ها استفاده کرده و آموزش بدهیم . 
قبل از ادامه کار باید به عرض دوستان برسونم که ما در این روش های از اشیاء Adodc و یا Adodb استفاده خواهیم کرد .

*آموزش اتصال به بانک SQL به روش ایستاتیک :*

طبق تصاویر آموزش را پیش بگیرید .

----------


## m.4.r.m

چقدر واقعا استقبال کردید از این پست واقعا شرمنده شدیم از استقبال بیش از حد شما دوستان حالا دارم پی می برم کسانی که واقعا دز این سایت زحمت کشیدند چرا دیگه نمیان و میزارن میرن . ولی در هر صورت ذکات علم آموختن است و ما هم تا جایی که بلدیم براتون آموزش میدیم . موفق باشید

----------


## mehran81t

دست شما درد نکنه
ما که استفاده کردیم

----------


## siyn71

ممنون.. کارتون خیلی جالبه.. خیلی منتظر همچین تاپیکی بودیم..لطفا یه نمونه سورس در مورد اتچ  کردن بانک و کانکت به بانک از طریق کانکشن استرینگ و یا کانکت کردن با ado اما با کد نویسی بگین ممنون میشوم

----------


## RAMA2009

دوست عزیز کاش نحوه اتصال به Adodc رو از روش کد نویسی میگفتین
و یک مثال عملی برای اضافه کردن، ویرایش، حذف و غیره از روش کد نویسی ارایه میدادین.

بعضی ها میان توضیح که میدن، روش Adodc با Ado  رو باهم دیگه میگن، قاتی پاتی میشه، من که شخصا گیج میشم و نمیفهمم/
اگر میشه جداگانه هر کدام رو توضیح بدید با ارایه ی مثال. مرسی.

----------


## niusha_amir

> *قسمت اول آموزش نصب SQL Server :*
> 
> یک فایل PDF که به صورت تصویری نحوه نصب SQL رو آموزش میده ، براتون اماده کردم می تونید دانلود کنید .
> 
> البته مجبور شدم در Picofile آپلود کنم . *دانلود فایل*
> 
> *ادامه دارد ....*


سلام 
چرا فایل دانلود نمی شود؟

----------

